# Chinchilla Breeder Glasgow



## Fi-Fi

im looking to get a chinchilla (Kit) at the end of april/ start of may. was looking for a breeder in the glasgow area which i could get to by car or i will have to resort the the pet shops however i have read a lot about them not being as well looked after from pet shops. will this be true if the shop has said they will source one for me??

Thanks Fionaa


----------



## Marcia

Why not try a rescue? There are hundreds, all colours and all ages who badly need homes 
I personally wouldn't buy from a pet shop. If it is a breeder you're after, try the following forums, these are very friendly people and there's a few breeders and rescuers from all over the UK 

Chinchillas Unlimited (Powered by Invision Power Board)
ChinsRus (Powered by Invision Power Board)


----------



## Fi-Fi

Thanks, Cant Find Anyone Usefully There 
Can Anyone Else Help Me?? x


----------

